# Your Favorite Popular Theologian



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 12, 2006)

With some of you, it seems very apparent who your favorite popular teachers are (e.g: JohnV is to Francis Schaeffer as crhodes is to Greg Bahnsen).

If you had to pick one popular theologian as your favorite, which may not necessarily be the one you most agree with (we all have our reasons), then who would it be?

Feel free to use this time as a tribute or commercial for your pick with links, biographies, etc. BUT NO DEBATES.

I specified "popular" to avoid the inevitable, but very appropriate submissions of unknown personal pastors, spouses, parents, friends etc.).

I look forwards to the responses.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 12, 2006)

Living - Sinclair Ferguson
Dead - and since I can't say Bahnsen! - Van Til


----------



## historyb (Jan 12, 2006)

CH Spurgeon


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 12, 2006)

Dietrich Bonhoeffer


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 12, 2006)

What, isn't John Owen popular? I hear he used to be.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2006)

Calvin


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 12, 2006)

Between Owen and Calvin.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 12, 2006)

^ Expected Gordon Clark


----------



## heartoflesh (Jan 12, 2006)

Charles Ryrie







JUST KIDDING!!!!! 

Probably....... RC Sproul


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ^ Expected Gordon Clark





I can't deny that I have been influenced by him, but that does not mean that he is my favorite theologian. 

The problem I see with many modern theologians, is that they are great for discussions on calvinism, apologetics, etc. etc., but rarely do you hear from modern "popluar" theologians on the regulative principle, or the sin of schism, or a 400 page discourse on how a wife should be submissive to her husband, and how a husband should love his wife as Christ loves the church.

Calvin and Owen were very systematic, extremely outspoken, and while I am surely no expert on either of these men, I have read some of their writings and know their positions on various doctrines.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 12, 2006)

Augustine


----------



## turmeric (Jan 12, 2006)

R.C.Sproul - living
John Calvin & John Owen - dead
St. Paul - dead (not saying I understand him)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 12, 2006)

There is no way I would be able to list even just a couple top-favorites for the "dead" category. So regarding my favorite _living_ popular theologian, overall I think I'd have to say Michael Horton.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 12, 2006)

Old Man Sproul beats all of them.

dead. Augustine, and Calvin.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2006)

Living: Michael Horton
Dead: J. Gresham Machen

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## VanVos (Jan 12, 2006)

16th century John Calvin
17th century John Owen
18th century Jonathan Edwards
19th century CH Spurgeon
20th century Cornelius Vantil (close 2nd Geerhardus Vos) 
21st will see


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 12, 2006)

I unapologetically love J. I. Packer. We all have our problems.

I have probably read more of Dabney as of late. 

*I wish Sinclair Ferguson would do a Systematic.*

Richard Barcellos of late has helped me in Covenant Theology quite a bit.

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 12, 2006)

what is it about you guys with Michael Horton? Haven't you all seen the movie "Blame it on the BellBoy", where the Bell Boy mixed up the guests, Horton, Orton, that's enough to make me keep away from any Horton's. 


on a much serious note, Michael Horton is a very good theologian.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> *I wish Sinclair Ferguson would do a Systematic.*



 and 

I would pay good money for it! I'm currently listening to his lectures on the Doctrine of God from wts pa concurently with his lectures on the WCF. His ability to function in the historical, exegetical, biblical theological, confessional, systematic level in a balance that is rare.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 12, 2006)

Living: Alister McGrath (He is really the Dr.'s Dr.)
Dead: Edwards (hands down as most influential and popular for me), Turretin, Calvin, Ames, and, Gerstner _on_ Edwards.

I have to admit, there are a number of individual books written by individual authors that have profoundly affected me.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ........
> I specified "popular" to avoid the inevitable, but very appropriate submissions of unknown personal pastors, spouses, parents, friends etc.).


With that, of course I'll say my pastor, Richard Bacon.
See various old Blue Banner articles, but particularly, his ebooks (Pattern in the Heavens 1 & 2 (ecclesiology), Visible Church & the Outer Darkness (against separatism and "house churching"), Revealed to Babes (ie children should be in the worship service), and What Mean Ye by this Service (anti Paidocommunion). Also joint productions with W. Gary Crampton, Toward a Christian Worldview, and Built Upon the Rock: A Study of the Doctrine of the Church.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 12, 2006)

Calvin
Luther
J. Gresham Machen
Gordon Clark
R.C. Sproul 
Vincent Cheung


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 12, 2006)

"Popular" to me means one who reaches such a wide audience that his influence isn't restricted to those that are already extremely interested in the subject matter; and because of that, I'd have to say RC Sproul.

Not only is he deep and profound, but he often does it in such a "simple" and easy to understand way that his works can sometimes be suitable for even the most uninformed of Christians. If you've ever heard his talk on "Why Only One Way?" and he turns the tables and asks the question, "Why would God provide ANY way at all???" you know the profundity of which I speak.

I think he's awesome. Doesn't hurt that he's in my hometown either! Plus, he has audio and video works on just about everything. Very accessible!


----------



## Civbert (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> "Popular" to me means one who reaches such a wide audience that his influence isn't restricted to those that are already extremely interested in the subject matter; and because of that, I'd have to say RC Sproul.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 12, 2006)

Dabney
Luther
Van Til
Calvin
Owen
Warfield


----------



## Preach (Jan 12, 2006)

Sproul's mentor Dr. John H. Gerstner sr.


----------



## juicer (Jan 13, 2006)

Dr. Douglas Kelly is my favorite theologian. His ST should be coming out soon.


----------



## Myshkin (Jan 13, 2006)

Mike Horton


----------



## Mr Peabody (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Civbert, I've been reading Vincent Cheung lately with much profit. But being the Reformed Baptist that I am, my very own pastor, Tom Lyon, has profited me the most.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Peabody_
> Hey Civbert, I've been reading Vincent Cheung lately with much profit. But being the Reformed Baptist that I am, my very own pastor, Tom Lyon, has profited me the most.



Mr. Peabody,

Is Tom Lyon on-line with a blog or website? Or will I need to move to Washington to profit from his teachings?


----------



## Mr Peabody (Jan 14, 2006)

Alas, Tom Lyon is a humble local pastor who beats a straight path between study and pulpit and avoids publicity or distribution of his sermons. He's certainly not a "popular" theologian. He's properly pale from lack of sun, and his neighbors refer to his study as "the cave". Do you know where your pastor is right now? Our church's website is:

http://prbc-wa.org/index.htm

I've probably followed the same reading path as many: Martyn Lloyd-Jones to John Calvin to John Owen (and the other puritans) to Jonathan Edwards to Charles Spurgeon. Who would have thought we would have things like BibleWorks and CCEL? Hundreds (thousands?) of dollars of books are now in my laptop. 

But I like Sunday morning the best. I am quite blessed to have my favorite theologian live and gray-haired and well-prepared, explaining the articles of the London Baptist Confession the first hour, exegeting Romans the second, and gleaning observations from the life of David at 5pm. He has kept his hand to the plow and is my favorite theologian.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 14, 2006)

Probably Joe Morecraft. I was a young history student and heard, almost by accident, some of his lectures on early American history. I was amazed at his theological grasp of thorny topics and his easy rebutting of compromising views. His passion in the pulpit was also moving. He is one of hte few people I know who can preach electrically from a manuscript. His stuff is at sermonaudio and boy did I plunder it back in the day. Now, I probably don't agree with him in a few areas, but that's fine. 

Van Til might be a close second, but I didn't think he was too popular. 

Then, Iain Murray. His book _The Puritan Hope_ was excellent. Also go to sermonaudio and find his sermon on "The Conditions for Powerful Preaching."


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Peabody_
> Alas, Tom Lyon is a humble local pastor who beats a straight path between study and pulpit and avoids publicity or distribution of his sermons. He's certainly not a "popular" theologian. He's properly pale from lack of sun, and his neighbors refer to his study as "the cave". Do you know where your pastor is right now? Our church's website is:
> 
> http://prbc-wa.org/index.htm
> ...



Hey Mike!

I have visited PRBC quite a few times and I would have to agree with you concerning Pastor Lyon. I have learned a lot listening to him preach..

As far a my favorite theologian... Just one???? hmmmm

Well, for me that would be a toss up between Geerhardus Vos and John Owen.

However, Tom Lyon would not be far behind!

In Christ,

Brian Karger


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike Horton
John Calvin


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 15, 2006)

Living: RC Sproul, John Piper
Dead: Francis Schaeffer, Greg Bahnsen, Jonathon Edwards


----------



## Philip A (Mar 15, 2006)

As far as the living are concerned, my favorite at this point is Carl R. Trueman, or his alter ego, A Cruel TR Man.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 15, 2006)

Church Fathers: Augustine of Hippo

Post Reformation: John Owen

20th Century: John H. Gerstner

Living: J. I. Packer


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

Contemporary: Joel Beeke


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

Ken Gentry


----------



## beej6 (Mar 15, 2006)

RC Sproul

Does DG Hart count?

I'd love to say Calvin, but I'm just not sure how popular he is outside this board


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 15, 2006)

Dr. Robert Schuller - hands down. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OK, now that we're all awake .... just kidding


Matthew Henry
Jonathan Edwards


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> Dr. Robert Schuller - hands down.
> 
> .
> ...



I am glad you shared that because my "true" favorite theologian in the Great Charles Finney.

I have only noticed a couple of problems with his Systematic Theology.


1. It is not systematic

2. It is not theology

Otherwise, he is the "best" of the heritics I have read. 

Now as my favorite living theologian, I would have to say 

Dr C. Matthew McMahon! ofcourse 
Followed by Iain Murray/John Gerstner

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist

[Edited on 3-15-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## Larry Hughes (Mar 15, 2006)

Long Dead:

Luther 
Calvin

Recent Dead:

J. Gresham Machen
Gehard Forde

Still Living:

Michael Horton
Rod Rosenbladt
RC Sproul


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> 
> I have only noticed a couple of problems with his Systematic Theology.
> 
> ...



 - touche' that was brilliant. 

I figured someone would eventually see the humour in my post! 

dl


----------



## Will (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it possible for a human to understand God by only reading the Bible?

Must a Christian read Augustine, Edwards and other humans in order to understand God?

Is the Holy Bible enough?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't think it's an issue of obligation or necessity, but rather a case of opportunity.

My favorites?

Edwards. Dabney. Bavinck. Turretin. Warfield. Gerstner.

[Edited on 3-16-2006 by mgeoffriau]


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes. Every thing we need to know about God is set down in scripture and the important things necessary for salvation are clear to all. However there are many hard things to understand 2 Pe 3:16 which is why God has appointed elders to explain the bible to us that we may move past the milk and first principles of the gospel to strong meat Heb 5:12-6:2.


----------



## srhoades (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Will_
> Is it possible for a human to understand God by only reading the Bible?
> 
> Must a Christian read Augustine, Edwards and other humans in order to understand God?
> ...



I'll give a crack at responding to that. If you understand the Biblical doctrine of inspiration and its claims (2 Tim 3:16), then the word of God is sufficient and adequete. (I use those words in the historical context which bear a much stronger meaning) However, I believe God has providentially given us learned men to explain the deeper things of God's word. 

However, this does not mean that each person can interpret the word of God as he sees fit. The reformed position is that the Bible is the sole infallible source of authority, but that does not mean it is the only authority. The tradition of the apostles, (the doctrine that they taught which was eventually written in scripture) and the church guide us in interpreting Scripture. 

For an excellent book on this topic see James White's Scripture Alone.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

Jean Cauvin.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Mar 16, 2006)

Gabe,

That means we Calvinist are really Cauvinist. Does that make us Male Calvinist Pigs. ;-)

L


----------



## beej6 (Mar 16, 2006)

You mean male cauvinist pigs


----------



## Larry Hughes (Mar 17, 2006)

BJ,

It was a play on the words. 

Sorry my mistake at humor.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 17, 2006)

wow, hard to say but i think bahnsen was definitely a truly gifted man. i think he certainly was a man few could contend with in his time and even now. i tend to lean towards jonathan edwards too. Sproul is good as well; cant forget calvin...


----------



## DTK (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Yes. Every thing we need to know about God is set down in scripture and the important things necessary for salvation are clear to all. However there are many hard things to understand 2 Pe 3:16 which is why God has appointed elders to explain the bible to us that we may move past the milk and first principles of the gospel to strong meat Heb 5:12-6:2.


Yes, the risen Lord Jesus Christ has given gifts to His church with appointed elders. But we need to be careful that we don't cite 2 Peter 3:16 to say what it doesn't say. 2 Peter 3:16 says: As also in all {his} epistles, speaking in them of these things; in which are *some things* (dusno,hta, tina) hard to be understood, which they that are unlearned and unstable wrest, as {they do} also the other scriptures, to their own destruction.

I have grown fond of quoting Ambrose on this subject...

*Ambrose (c. 339-97):* In most places Paul so explains his meaning by his own words, that he who discourses on them can find nothing to add of his own; and if he wishes to say anything, must rather perform the office of a grammarian than a discourser. See William Goode, _The Divine Rule of Faith and Practice_ 2nd ed.,(London: John Henry Jackson, 1853), Vol. 3, p. 262; Martin Chemnitz, _An Examination of the Council of Trent_, Part 1, trans. Fred Kramer (St. Louis: Concordia Publishing House, 1971), p. 167, and William Whitaker, _A Disputation on Holy Scripture Against the Papists, Especially Bellarmine and Stapleton_, trans. and ed. William Fitzgerald (Cambridge: The University Press, reprinted 1849),pp. 398, 492, who all render plerisque as "œmost." 
*Latin text of Ambrose:* In plerisque ita se ipse suis exponat sermonibus, ut is qui tractat, nihil inveniat quod adjiciat suum; ac si velit aliquid dicere, grammatici magis quam disputatoris fungatur munere. _Epistola_ XXXVII.1, PL 16:1084. 

DTK


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> wow, hard to say but i think bahnsen was definitely a truly gifted man. i think he certainly was a man few could contend with in his time and even now. i tend to lean towards jonathan edwards too. Sproul is good as well; cant forget calvin...



Bahnsen was definitely gifted in his field. He had a great teacher and what is even more amazing is how he understood what his professor taught.(Van Til) 

I find Van Til very difficult to understand and prefer reading Brahnsen for sure!



In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist

[Edited on 3-18-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



bahnsen was the cornerstone for me understanding how i knew what i knew (epistemology) in regards to philosophy and how our Christian worldview should and does shape what we presuppose. i have 3 debates of his on cd along with the dvd set put out my covenant media. it really helped me address the philosophical implications of my faith and humbled my intellect!

[Edited on 3-18-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## tmckinney (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> With some of you, it seems very apparent who your favorite popular teachers are (e.g: JohnV is to Francis Schaeffer as crhodes is to Greg Bahnsen).
> 
> If you had to pick one popular theologian as your favorite, which may not necessarily be the one you most agree with (we all have our reasons), then who would it be?
> ...




I think for me it would be a hard decision between John MacArthur and R. C. Sproul.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 20, 2006)

*Non-contemporary (Dead):*
Dabney
Machen
Calvin
Bahnsen
VanTil

*Contemporary (Living):*
Beeke

There are a few others on each list, but to begin naming them would defeat the whole one or two thing...which apparently I have already done.  

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by nicnap]

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by nicnap]


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jul 15, 2006)

Dead: Arthur Pink (I'm surprised no one brought him up here)

Living: Oh, that's a tough one. How about Jeff Pollard from Mount Zion Bible Church in Pensacola, FL? I would have picked MacArthur if he wasn't a premil Dispensational. Let's not forget Dr. McMahon here (considering his razor-sharp observations as noted on WBNP, etc.)


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 16, 2006)

David Clarkson (what would you expect with my handle???)

David had a keen grasp of scripture and really understand the human condition. His sermons on worry are dead on!


Charles Spurgeon. Here's a man that can feed your soul like no other!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 16, 2006)

Dr. Francis Nigel Leehas been a big influence on me in a number of areas, and without that influence I doubt I'd be in the position I am today theologically. 

Other popular favorites of mine that have influenced me, especially in the past, are D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, J.C. Ryle, MacArthur and Sproul. I am just starting to read Machen.


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2006)

Generally speaking, true theology contains so many metaphysical concepts and scholastic distinctions that it fails to commend itself to the popular mind. There are some men who are gifted with an ability to make theology popular, but they only accomplish this by divesting it of those elements which the common man finds difficult. At that point, however, they leave themselves open to misunderstanding.

The best works in theology are in the field of polemics, where the theologian has only written because he felt compelled to vindicate the truth. These works are too heavy for the popular mind, being laden with biblical languages and theological Latin, as well as much logical argumentation. In the main they have not been reprinted or translated in English.

Theology shows no favouritism, so there should be no such thing as a favourite theologian. If it is true theology it should be received as the truth irrespective of the person communicating it or the mode of its communication. Theologians are not entertainers and theology is not entertainment. The better class of theologians are usually the poorer class of writers, e.g., Samuel Rutherford.

Things that are common are to be found on the surface, whereas richer commodities must be mined.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 16, 2006)

> _
> ...
> Theology shows no favouritism, so there should be no such thing as a favourite theologian. If it is true theology it should be received as the truth irrespective of the person communicating it or the mode of its communication. Theologians are not entertainers and theology is not entertainment. The better class of theologians are usually the poorer class of writers, e.g., Samuel Rutherford.
> 
> Things that are common are to be found on the surface, whereas richer commodities must be mined. _


_

 Well said, Rev. Winzer.

Jay_


----------



## weinhold (Jul 16, 2006)

C.S. Lewis


----------

